# ادخل و لن تندم (هذه اعطال بعض شاشات الكمبيوتر و طرق اصلاحها)



## عبقر 2009 (16 مايو 2009)

1/شاشه IBM بيضاء استيراد 15 بوصه نصفها السفلى يعمل والنصف العلوى لا يعمل 
الاقتراحات :
1 - لحامات غير جيده 
2 - تلف المكثفات بمرحلة الراسى 
3 - تلف IC الاخراج الراسى 
2/الشاشه : sun 
البوصه : 19
نص المشاركه :
الشاشه تعمل بحاله طبيعيه ولكن يوجد عيب ستاند باى عند توصيلها بالكهرباء تستغرق 6 دقائق لظهور الصوره وبعد ذلك تعمل طبيعى فاين الخلل 
الاقتراحات :
1 - تغيير مكثفات البور 
2 - الفتيله تبدا تعلا واحده واحده والحل 2 مكثف صغير بجانب الic
3 - تغيير مكثف على خط ال180 فولت المغزى لبوردة سوكت الشاشه وقيمته 10 ميكرو 250 فولت 
3/الشاشه : LG موديل CB773H-ML 
البوصه : 17
نص المشاركه :
الشاشه بدون تركيب كابل الداتا فى الكيسه تعطىNO SIGNAL على الشاشه وبتركيب كابل الداتا فى الكيسه تعطى شاشه سوداء ارجو الافاده وشكرا 
الاقتراحات :
1 - مراجعة كابل الداتا 
2 -مراجعة قياس G1 و G2
3 -تلف IC الداتا 
4 - وجود شورت بين الارضى واحد هذه الاطراف H;V; R G B 
-5قطع طرف 13 من سوكت الشاشه وبالتالى عدم وصول النبضه الافقيه H
مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول


----------



## عبقر 2009 (16 مايو 2009)

ما هو رأيكم بســــــرعـــــــة الــــــــردود


----------



## عبقر 2009 (16 مايو 2009)

و ارجوكم قيموا الموضوع لن احزن اذا قيمتموه سئ جدا


----------



## استاذ عبقر (16 مايو 2009)

هذا اجمل موضوع شاهدته على الاطلاق


----------



## استاذ عبقر (16 مايو 2009)

هذا الموضوع اشاهده على الاطلاق


----------



## toto68 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## toto68 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

لي طلب من فضلكم
لي شاشة lcd من نوع nu model no: QL-711V 
تنطفئ كل 5 ثواني و عندما اضغط على زر ON تعود الشاشة ثم بعد 5 ثواني تختفي 
و شكرا


----------



## عبدالله السبعاوي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم وفيه الكثير من الفائدة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## زرقة السماء (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي ع الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا ..

لدي استفسار بشأن شاشات الحواسيب المحمولة ... لدي عطل ف شاشة حاسوبي من نوع توشيبا ساتلايت و هو خط طولي ف الشاية عرضة 3 سنتم احيانا يحول الاوان الشاية الى الاغمق و احيانا الى الافتح و لكني الان قد اعتدت علية ... و لكن اريد ان اعرف سبب العطل و لك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## المعتز بالله (4 سبتمبر 2009)

على قدر معرفتي فعلا الحلول اللي انت قولتها تعالج المشاكل دي ..


----------



## ASHRAF SAMER (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتى عندى شاشه sun 19 الكبل مقطوع ارجو منكم مساعدتى واعطائى خريطة الكبل وشكرا لاهتمامكم


----------



## ASHRAF SAMER (6 نوفمبر 2009)

لدي استفسار عندى شاشه sun 19 بوصه السوكة مقطوع ارجو افادتى عن خريطة الكبل


----------



## hany_sakr2003 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووور على المجهود يا برنس


----------



## احمدعبارى (16 مارس 2010)

هى فين الاعطال


----------



## ادور (16 مارس 2010)

انا اتمني منكم ان يون الموضوع اكثر ويكون عن lcd 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zakaria_102 (13 أبريل 2010)

ارجوك حمل eeprom او بدله هدا ان كانت حالة التغدية متوازنة


----------



## solimanelhed (16 أبريل 2010)

موضوه ممتاز وقيم ويستحق الشكر ونامل المزيد وخاصة فى اعطال اللون والباور


----------



## eng_fadel73 (16 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

موضوع قيم جدا جزاك الله خيرا مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## محمد حسنى عبد (27 مايو 2010)

عندى شاشة optiquest 17 تعطى لون اصفر غامق وعندما اهز الشاشة يضيع هذا اللون ما السبب وكيفية الاصلاح ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mapdullah (30 يوليو 2010)

عندى شاشة lcd del 16 بوصة عند بداية التشغيل لاتعطى صوره إلا بعد محاولات فتح وغلق الشاشه مرات عديدة


----------



## waleedthehero (30 يوليو 2010)

البور بتاع الشاشة يعطى لون اخضر من غير ما اكون مشغلها ايه الحل


----------



## rabah212009 (29 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر على المجهودات الراءعة


----------



## mansouri 2010 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود النوبى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ناصر مدنى (4 يناير 2011)

_مشكورا اخى على هذا المجهود ولكن فين اعطال الشاشات ال lcd_


----------



## eldahawe (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## خالد صريوي (9 يناير 2011)

تسلم اخي العزيز مشاركة جيدة ومفيدة ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## حمد عبدالسلام (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخى ولكن اجبنى على سؤال عندى شاشة 19 بوصة lg اذا قمت بعمل restart لا تعمل الا اذا قمنا بفصل الباور واعدة توصيله مر اخرى


----------



## محمد ابواسماعيل (16 يناير 2011)

مكووووووووور 0000
مهندسنا الكبير


----------



## اسامة شاكر (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكلة قياس الشورت بالافو الديجيتال سهلة ولكن قد تكون المشكلة الاكبر فى icالداتا اسامة الجيوشى


----------



## ahmed shafai (29 يوليو 2011)

عندي شاشة ديسكفري 17بوصه تنحصر الصوره في منتصف الشاشه ويظهر سواد اسفل واعلي الشاشه وعند تحريك او هز الشاشه تعود الي طبيعتها


----------



## ahmed shafai (29 يوليو 2011)

*ارجوا المساعدة*

عندي شاشة ديسكفري 17بوصه تنحصر الصوره في منتصف الشاشه ويظهر سواد اسفل واعلي الشاشه وعند تحريك او هز الشاشه تعود الي طبيعتها


----------



## aliabdalla2011 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*شاشه lcd dell 17 موديل 1504 fp*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ارجو المساعده 
المشكله هى 
شاشه lcd dell 17 موديل 1504 fp 
بها عطل تعمل ثم تنطفئ 
اضغط بور تعمل ثم تنطفئ 
العطل فى اى قطعه
وشكراا لكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرااا:86:


----------



## م بنت الإسلام (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي مشكله في شاشة جهازي وهي إن الصوره بتظهر في منطقة الوسط من الشاشه فقط
والجزء السفلي والعلوي بيكون أسود تماما أرجوا الإفاده وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mezohazoma (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a_sdfg122000 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

كنا عوزين صوره للمشكله وصور الحلول


----------



## الشيخ احمد رزق (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور كتير معلومات قيمة


----------



## معتز مبارك (20 أكتوبر 2012)

aliabdalla2011 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ارجو المساعده المشكله هى شاشه lcd dell 17 موديل 1504 fp بها عطل تعمل ثم تنطفئ اضغط بور تعمل ثم تنطفئ العطل فى اى قطعهوشكراا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرااا:86:


ارجو الرد لان عندي نفس المشكلة في نفس الموديل


----------



## noor sabeeh (20 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور ماقصرت خصوصا اني داتعلم واحب كل جديد ربي يسلمك


----------

